# La Tourrette on sparring tactics (for Ray)!



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 10, 2007)

Can You Help Me Spar Better?
©2007 By Dr. John M. La Tourrette
Ph.D. Sports Psychology, NLP Trainer, Author

Dr. La Tourrette,
Question: You and I spoke once on the telephone this year.  I'm a former student of Mr. Dale Pettit.  My name is Ray Albrechtsen.
I have a "difficulty" and I wonder if you can help me or point me in the right direction.

Answer: Sure Ray, I remember you and I do remember Dale Pettit (from Salt Lake City) from back in the 70s and 80s. Hes a good man. Ill do my best to help.

Question: My desire is to be a very good fighter.  I've enjoyed sparring and have had some limited success, but nothing outstanding.  However, one night(and one night only) at Mr. Pettit's many years ago I did very well and it was without effort or anything done differently on my part  my body "just moved" and I was like a spectator.  I have to believe that there is a mental component that I'm not connecting with.

Answer: When you were just like a spectator that means that you were dissociated from the outcome.

For most people when sparring, dissociation is good for several reasons. 

1. It removes them from the adrenaline dump, so they do NOT go into over-arousal. Over-arousal is bad for winning because people then try too hard. When they try too hard, they tense up and lose their fine coordination, and their cat-like contraction/expansion of muscles which are necessary for faster reflexes.

2. It also moves them into using their peripheral vision instead of their pin-point vision (fovea vision). When in peripheral vision you can more easily see all of their movements. When in peripheral vision you can more easily go into a sports type of time distortion.

3. It removes them instantly from stress. Stress gives you tunnel vision. Stress turns on that Instant Stupid Fellow inside your head. You know the one Im talking about. Its the guy that screws up when you (the by-stander) knows better.

You can easily go into peripheral vision when you spar by the simple act of looking past their shoulder. I normally check out which eye is dominant for the client, and if it is their right eye, I have them look past the Ukes right shoulder.

Another way of peripheral, without the Uke knowing is to defocus both eyes and look past both sides.

This defocus type of seeing takes several practice sessions to get down, so we teach it to all our clients on their first private session. By the time they are in sparring, in about one months time, they can easily do it.

I actually teach a much better drill for awareness than this called Hakalau Prime that has built into it all the Master Keys of awareness, time distortion, target size enlargement, and a centered moving stance, but it is very difficult to just write about it. Sorry.

Question: Physically, I'm okay for an average 50 year old who works out.  I do a thousand kicks on the heavy bag with leg weights on; I'll work the double ended speed ball, lift weights, etc.  All of that gave/gives me improvement but nowhere where I want to be.  Could be I don't have the physical attributes for it.

Answer: When I wrote Masters Kicking Guide back in 1981 I was doing 2,000 kicks a night. I was also in my late 30s and I did take the correct vitamins for healing, stretching and flexibility.

I quit doing that in my 40s because injuries came much easier and healing came much slower. Most people do not realize it but the growth hormone that is normally secreted by the pituitary gland during exercise has age related shut-down systems built into our bodies. So by the age of 30 the growth hormone secretion is decreased by 40%. By the age 40 that same secretion is decreased by about 90%.

In fact after the age 50 growth hormone is normally only secreted when massive pain is involved, during delta brain wave (deep sleep), or when a growth hormone releasing vitamin concoction is taken on an empty stomach. And then once the pituitary gland starts its forced excretion the exercise should be done then to maximize that benefit.

Okay. By now you are probably wondering why Ive spent so much time on the above. 

Heres the reason. You are NOT young any more, so the exercise and training that you should do should be in line with your bodys age and your mental maturity.

The good news is, a sneaky old man can beat a cocky young guy if certain things are done. This is directly from Chinese philosophy where they talk about the Tiger and the Dragon, the Warrior and the Scholar. When you get older, hopefully more tactics have been learned that will easily defeat the impetuous muscle bound youth.

Hitting them when they are confused is easy. If they are not confused, confusing them is easy. My point is, there are many physical tactics of sparring, mental tactics of sparring, and emotional tactics of sparring.

And sparring is NOT Kenpo Karate, and it is simple (I didnt say easy) to learn some very valuable sparring skills and be able to win by NOT being in the peak performance physical condition of a 19 year old, but by being better trained in awareness skills and attack technologies.

Back in 1973 (after 23 years in the martial arts) I devised several techniques that have embedded specific Master Keys for closing the reactionary gap without the Uke seeing you incoming easily. We have 9 simple closing gaps, and then we have hundreds of combination closing gaps.

Doing a closing gap presupposes that YOU START the attack after youve set up the angles of attack which are determined by his physiology, his awareness, and his training.

Out of the 9 basic simple closing gaps, only 3 of them work well from kicking distance. When I say kicking distance I am talking about the distance you can cover with one closing gap and a kick, from a Z-Fold Centered Stance, or from Hot Rocks using the same basic Z-Fold stance with Power Accelerators and Speed Accelerators. In my schools we call that Fighting Distance Four.

When youve practiced your attack sequences from Fighting Distance Four and all others practice from Fighting Distance Three or less, you always have the advantage. They cannot hit you because you are outside of their practice range. You can hit them at will because they are in your practice range.

Because you are moving first, they are in reaction mode, which is much slower than attack mode as long as you do NOT telegraph before hand your attack or you attack sequences and targets.

Before I go any farther let me mention that my students were widely known and respected for their sparring skills. And they won most of the time, up until I quit taking them to tournaments back around 1993. Some of them still fight but I just dont play the tournament game anymore. 

Of course, I was called crazy, sadistic and mean because I taught them how to fight so successfully.

Let me know if you want more particulars. I did put some of those concepts on kenpotalk so if you search you can find them over there.

I wrote them up years ago, and those that train with them, and use them as I taught them, do win. As the worlds greatest basketball Coach John Wooden said so often, Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.

Putting it simply, if you want to learn how to win, to really consistently win in the martial arts and in life, there are certain skills to be mastered.

This is the first article of many on the same topic. If anyone is interested in more (besides Ray) let me know. Thank you.

Sincerely,
© Dec. 10, 2007, Dr. John M. La Tourrette
www.realspeedhitting.com
www.mentaltrainingsecrets.com


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 12, 2007)

Keep 'em coming!  I am interested.

By the way, a statement that jumped out at me in the article was:  "When I wrote Masters Kicking Guide back in 1981 I was doing 2,000 kicks a night. I was also in my late 30s and I did take the correct vitamins for healing, stretching and flexibility."

What are those correct vitamins?


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 14, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> Keep 'em coming! I am interested.
> 
> By the way, a statement that jumped out at me in the article was: "When I wrote &#8220;Master&#8217;s Kicking Guide&#8221; back in 1981 I was doing 2,000 kicks a night. I was also in my late 30&#8217;s and I did take the correct vitamins for healing, stretching and flexibility."
> 
> What are those correct vitamins?


 
Hi Dave,

1.Without going overboard, the major vitamin was Vit C, 1,000 mgs, three times a day, powdered form dissolved in water. This was for the Collagen healing. Dissolved in water was to get it immediately into my system.

2. Then a tablespoon of Olive oil (in the mouth and swallow) once a day, for the joints, tendons and ligaments.

3. When sore, a 10 minute peanut oil massage on both knees at the same time, which did work much better after 10-15 minutes in my spa. 

4. If I was conditioning for a tournament (or my students were), then 30 days before the event I'd add 500 mgs of Panothetic Acid (Vit B5) to the mix. It has the advantage of increasing indurance about 40% in 2 weeks.

And make sure that your training days are 6 days a week, for at least 45 minutes each day, and on alternative days stress different aspects. All 6 days must go over the fastest closing gaps, so you can accelerate off of the line instantly before the opposition notices. Then you go for leg attacks, hand attacks, hand/leg attacks, and leg hand attacks, etc.

When I hit 40 yrs old, I would take the concoction that would release growth hormone because of...

1. exercise
2. the vitamine concoction
3. delta brain wave
4. and pain from massive burn-out

Getting in shape at any age is NOT for whimps.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you Dr. La Tourrette.  I spent several hours on KenpoTalk today searching your posts; the search function brought up 500 to choose from.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> 1.Without going overboard, the major vitamin was Vit C, 1,000 mgs, three times a day, powdered form dissolved in water. This was for the Collagen healing. Dissolved in water was to get it immediately into my system.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.  Is the "concoction that would release growth hormone" different?  Can you share that recipe, too?


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 16, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> Thanks. Is the "concoction that would release growth hormone" different? Can you share that recipe, too?


 
Sure,
I've already written it several times so I'll tell you where you can find that.
I'll email you privately.
Sincerely,
Doc


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. La Tourrette,

Not to derail the thread from your advice, but I wanted to recommend for anyone here interested in sparring (specifically tournament style) to pick up a copy of American Freestyle Karate "A Guide to Sparring" by Dan Anderson. http://www.danandersonkarate.com/fast_track/fast_track.html 

The book is excellent, and explains the fundamentals of sparring very well. Dan's a friend of mine and a member here, and I am sure he'd be happy to answer questions for anyone who would PM him.

All good advice here as well, and I am sure there would be more for people who would buy your training products.  I just wanted to mention the book because it is a good addition to anyones library who would be interested in sparring.

Also, great advice on multi-vitamins, GH, and overall taking care of yourself. I would be more interested in hearing more about that. Particularly regarding that GH concoction. I'll be 30 soon, and my training regiment is about to get much more aggressive due to some real world obligations I will be having over the course of the next year or so. Right now I am in about the top 5 for physical fitness within my "circle of friends"  (and these are guys with  tabs), so I need to maintain that level of fitness as I grow older. Simply being aggressive and driving on has gotten me pretty far, but I think I need to train smarter as I get older.

I also noticed that you are NLP certified?  This interests me a bit. Where did you get your NLP training from, if you don't mind me asking? This always interests me because I have been interested in NLP for sometime, but now a days it seems to have lost it's flare. Bandler and Grinders books seem all out of print, and it is just hard to find resources on this anymore.

Sorry for the lengthy post,

C.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2007)

> 2. Then a tablespoon of Olive oil (in the mouth and swallow) once a day, for the joints, tendons and ligaments.



Quicky question. What do you think about flaxseed oil instead of olive?


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> Sure,
> I've already written it several times so I'll tell you where you can find that.
> I'll email you privately.
> Sincerely,
> Doc


 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 17, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Dr. La Tourrette,
> 
> 1. Not to derail the thread from your advice, but I wanted to recommend for anyone here interested in sparring (specifically tournament style) to pick up a copy of American Freestyle Karate "A Guide to Sparring" by Dan Anderson. http://www.danandersonkarate.com/fast_track/fast_track.html
> 
> 2. I also noticed that you are NLP certified? This interests me a bit. Where did you get your NLP training from, if you don't mind me asking? This always interests me because I have been interested in NLP for sometime, but now a days it seems to have lost it's flare. Bandler and Grinders books seem all out of print, and it is just hard to find resources on this anymore.


 
First "Super Dan" is one of the best strategic sparrers on the planet, bar none.

I fought him back in the mid 70's and I got a great "learning experience". Afterwards I talked with both him and Bruce T. (who Dan was certified under) about tactics. Then I walked away and stood behind them as they talked about two black belts sparring right them.

I was amazed.

Which was one of those  tiny brain farts life gave me that really got me interested in tactics, strategies, and speed training. Before that time most of my sparring was based upon natural speed, great kicks, a very aggressive attitude and lots of luck. There are much better combinations than that.

I've got all of his books, and several copies of his first book (which has been out-of-print for years.  I cannot recommend them highly enough. There is a very good brain behind that silver and black beard. When Dan did an ad on this group, I also recommended him then.

NLP training? Sort of off topic, but since I did start this thread I'll go with that question. Started in 1980 at the Red Lion in Boise. A 3 day course for sales. I then went to Boulder and studied for 3 years under Steve and Connierae Andreas (and all their trainers). During the past 27 years I've trained with John Grinder, Michael Grinder, Bill Harris, Dr. Richard Bandler, John LaValle, Katheline LaValle, Rodger Bailey, Don Aspromonte, Kenrick Cleveland, Tad James, and many others. I love aspects of NLP and Design Human Engineering that all of the above (and others I've NOT yet mentioned) give the ones that study them.

As far as I'm concerned NLP and Design Human Engineering are two of the best mind sciences for Martial Arts Athletes out there.

They both teach the Science of Precision Modeling, which is one of the reasons that I modeled Dan Anderson, and I have literally all the books and DVD's that he's produced on sparring.

I've even modeled that one match we had back then. My wife filmed it, and I was amazed at the timing he had.

I've also modeled Bruce Lee, Ed Parker, Joe Lewis, Al Dacascos, and many other great fighters, even a few women.

Which is one of the reasons my students won so much back in the 80's, 90's and early 2000's.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette
www.mentaltrainingsecrets.com
www.realspeedhitting.com


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 17, 2007)

Ray said:


> Thank you Dr. La Tourrette. I spent several hours on KenpoTalk today searching your posts; the search function brought up 500 to choose from.


 
ONLY 500?

I've got at least 2,500 (approx...) over there, before I QUIT posting there.

If you want to repost any of those posts over here you do have my permission since I am the copyright owner of those posts.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Ray (Dec 17, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> ONLY 500?
> 
> I've got at least 2,500 (approx...) over there, before I QUIT posting there.
> 
> ...


All the search function would give me is 500.  I'll check the advanced search function and see if I can get more to come up.  I made a few notes, like on the "foward agressive stance."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2007)

Actually, any posts on MartialTalk and KenpoTalk can be reposted to either site no problem as both sites fall under the same TOS and usage licences.  Proper referencing however is always appreciated (link/source, giving credit accordingly).


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> First "Super Dan" is one of the best strategic sparrers on the planet, bar none.
> 
> I fought him back in the mid 70's and I got a great "learning experience". Afterwards I talked with both him and Bruce T. (who Dan was certified under) about tactics. Then I walked away and stood behind them as they talked about two black belts sparring right them.
> 
> ...



Cool. Thanks for the reply. Yea, Dan is the shiz; he has been around for awhile and I am happy to say that I am his friend (mainly his drinking buddy when he comes to Michigan, but I digress).

Also, I agree with you on the NLP (and other related studies) as it applies to martial arts and performance training. It is great at getting you results in a very effective and expedient manner. I would like to learn more of it myself (although I have gotten quite a bit of the info from varied sources  that  were not always labeled  as such). 

Anyway...good stuff!


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 18, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Actually, any posts on MartialTalk and KenpoTalk can be reposted to either site no problem as both sites fall under the same TOS and usage licences. Proper referencing however is always appreciated (link/source, giving credit accordingly).


 
Thank you Bob.

Sincerely,
Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 18, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Cool. Thanks for the reply. Yea, Dan is the shiz; he has been around for awhile and I am happy to say that I am his friend (mainly his drinking buddy when he comes to Michigan, but I digress).
> 
> Also, I agree with you on the NLP (and other related studies) as it applies to martial arts and performance training. It is great at getting you results in a very effective and expedient manner. I would like to learn more of it myself (although I have gotten quite a bit of the info from varied sources that were not always labeled as such).
> 
> Anyway...good stuff!


 
There is an age difference here and I've not a clue to what "shiz" means, though I think (assume) it is a term of vast appreciation. I too appreciate Super Dan, and I even MORE SO appreciate the fact that he put his vast experience out to the world in book form and on DVD's.

As far as NLP goes, I am the only one that I know of that has written about martial arts peak performance and NLP, which was the result of a 2 year, "writing my dissertation" process.

Going the long route of learning those skills, you can pick up some CD's (you NEED CD's at the very least, and DVD's are better) to pick up the total "precision NLP Modeling Processes". Tad James (do a google search for his webpage) does have a very good course out.

Even better would be to "bite the bullet" and take "real training" and get the "real experiences" of going through "not knowing" to "confusion" to "knowing sort of" to "mastery".

Design Human Engineering is much more complex, but does surpass NLP. It is also more complex in that you must know and be able to use "state change" (different trances) at will, and still have a part of you remain in control and aware.

Any way I can help in that process of you learning more about those skills, let me know. Martial arts athletes need much more of those high level cognitive skills training.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette
www.mentaltrainingsecrets.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 19, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> There is an age difference here and I've not a clue to what "shiz" means, though I think (assume) it is a term of vast appreciation. I too appreciate Super Dan, and I even MORE SO appreciate the fact that he put his vast experience out to the world in book form and on DVD's.



lol... Yea, the shiz, is like saying, 'He's the ****,' or better 'he's the man.' Yup...vast appreciation. I really am not that young, but I work with people who are younger then me (early 20's); they keep me young, I guess. 



> Any way I can help in that process of you learning more about those skills, let me know. Martial arts athletes need much more of those high level cognitive skills training.
> 
> Dr. John M. La Tourrette
> www.mentaltrainingsecrets.



Thanks for the advice and offer. If I need anything in this regard, I know where to go.

Take care,

C.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 19, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Thanks for the advice and offer. If I need anything in this regard, I know where to go.


 
You are welcome.

As far as I know there are only two of us in the marital arts that have studied NLP, Hypnosis, DHE, and Cognition to a very high level and have used it to adapt and evolve our martial arts.

The other is Dr. Dave Crouch. And, I think to a certain degree, Dr. Ron Chapel.

There are many others out there in karate land that have gotten their feet wet in NLP but have not yet learned how to swim with it in the peak performance of the skills they are mastering.

Sincerely,
Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------

